# IWB gun options



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I currently have a Kel Tec P32, and a Glock 27...the Glock 27 IWB carry is pretty big, if the T shirt isn't really big it's printing. I carry it on ankle at work. The P32 might now be enough I feel in self defense.

I was looking at the Kahr 9mm and 40mm. Both are on sale for $399 at my local store. Would this be much thinner than the 27? It seems like it would print less. 

Should I go for it? 9 or 40?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Kahr firearms are very much thinner than the Glocks. You just have to get used to the tighter springs. Personally, I'd go for it. Kahr makes a decent little gun. As for caliber... whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

My primary carry is a PM9 due to it's ease of concealment. My wife has an LCP that is even thinner (and shorter, and lighter). I'm a big guy and carry the PM9 with clothing ranging from suit jacket to shorts and T-shirt. In shorts or jeans I carry IWB (Uncle Mike's), if I have a jacket or something a little bigger then I like to use a Bianchi leather holster for more comfort. I haven't had a chance to try any other holster manufacturers out there yet but would like to. 
I have only had my CCW permit since early this spring, so haven't carried while wearing a coat yet. I may switch to my XD .40 or Ruger 9mm when I get the chance, though I do like the PM9. I also liked the feel of the CW9 (which is what I assume you are referring to for $399) but haven't shot one of those. I picked the PM9 because of size for CCW. I'm not sure how the PM9 and the P32 compare size wise, but I feel a lot more comfortable with the 9mm. Recoil is what you would expect from such a small and light weight gun, but then I didn't buy it to blast away at the range with it. I bought it to be able to comfortably carry it so that I would always have it. It is pretty accurate as well.
For CCW the Kahr will be MUCH easier to conceal than the Glock. As for the caliber, I think 9mm is adequate, but if you are able to handle it .40 is obviously more powerful. I have not shot a Kahr in .40 but I imagine that if you got the CW40 which has a spot for your pinky on the grip (the PM9 does not, with the short mag) it would be more manageable.
I don't know if you can rent at your local store... if you can, give them a test drive. Having rented a PM9 gave me a little more confidence in laying out the cash for the gun.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Concealing a gun is very easy. Here's 2 pictures of me with my HK P30 in a Comp-Tac MTAC IWB. The gun is about the size of a Glock 19 with a grip length close to a Glock 17. I am carrying in both pictures but as you can see, my t-shirt just hangs over the gun and you'd never know unless I told you. I've walked around the house with it on and nobody said anything. Then I showed my sister and she had no clue.


----------



## RAINS (Sep 20, 2008)

I pack a full size Glock 21 most of the time. It's in a IWB holster. But I'm a big guy with stupidly wide sholders. For a thin carry gun You can't beat a 9mm sig p239. I don't like khars, way too expensive for a DAO gun! If you really are in a situation where you can't ever ever be found out then go for pocket carry. A .38 snub with +p rounds would work well. Then just pack a larger gun when it's not as important to keep things under wrap. Also always wear over size shirts! 



R


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My G19 in the Scorpion. I also carry my G27 in the same rig. Print with an un-tucked shirt? Naw.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They all hide well while standing straight up. The trick is to be able to lean over and pick something up without the grip showing clearly.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Ram Rod...What holster is that? How is it to sit and drive a car with that rig on? That looks like it would be a decent match up with my XD9 as an IWB carry

Willy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> They all hide well while standing straight up. The trick is to be able to lean over and pick something up without the grip showing clearly.


That is a trick not easily done. I mostly have a Para LTC in a Gould IWB and depending on the shirt if I move a certain way it might print a little. I wear huge shirts though most of the time..heh..Wife says I look like a middle aged skater punk:smt082 The drummer in me still thinks I'm 21 I think:mrgreen:

In the more clothes time of year it's so east pretty much no matter what you have strapped to ya but that summer time concealed thing is not the easiest.


----------

